# Guess Who's Coming to DIA?



## Brill (Apr 30, 2014)

LTG Flynn is out so they replace him with former INSCOM commander?

I wonder how things will change?


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 30, 2014)

lindy said:


> LTG Flynn is out so they replace him with former INSCOM commander?
> 
> I wonder how things will change?


If her Bio is a hint, then I see a renewed focus on Korea/China.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 30, 2014)

This moves makes sense, she's pretty well-qualified for the position.  I only met her once, but I had a favorable impression.


----------

